# flying 20++hrs flight with a golden.. any suggestions??



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Just looking at a couple different airline sites, they require that the crate be large enough that your dog can lie down comfortably, turn around, and stand freely. Clearly label the crate with "Live Animal" and "This Side Up."

For a 20 hour flight, I'm sure you'll want to attach some sort of water bottle....

It also says to contact the country you're flying to for their Customs requirements....

That's not a lot of info, but that's a start. I'm hoping there's people here on the forum who have experience with long flights, though, since I'm not sure about specifics....


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

We moved to Germany with our cat in 1992. My husband's company helped us with German customs and my vet and the airline helped us with the rest. I would never have made the trip without her, but she was a bit traumatized when we arrived. It was a 10 hour flight.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Work with the airlines involved to make sure you are complying with their rules --and that you have no surprises the day of departure. You'll need a Vari-Kennel (the plastic, airline approved). When we flew Reyna, even though she was just 55 pounds, they required us to have the extra large size. They'll probably also require you to have something absorbant to line the crate such as newspaper. 

Here are some things to consider: 
1. Ask what type of paperwork you'll need from the vet. It varies from state to state, so I would imagine it would also vary from country to country. 
2. What are the estimated ground temperatures for each stop along the way? If it's going to be too hot or too cold, the airline may refuse to transport live animals. So you may need to adjust your schedule accordingly. 
3. How does the airline handle live animals during layovers? Do they have a pet transport team to tend to their needs? Is there a positive sign off at each junction so that someone has to take responsibility for having your dog in their possession? 
4. Will the pilots be notified that there is a live animal in the cargo hold? That's important! 
5. Most airlines will not allow a pet to fly if it's been tranquilized because it affects their breathing. Check with the airline and also with your vet. 
5. Once you know your exact flight schedule -- how long in the air, how long on the ground -- talk with your vet and the airline about the travel day feeding schedule. The last think you'll want is for your baby to be traveling with a poopy crate or worse with an upset tummy and possibly vomit. 

Funny story to put your mind at ease. On one of the last flights we took with our golden Reyna and our shih tzu Charlie, the entire plane could hear Charlie barking his fool head off when they were loaded into the cargo hold. He was NOT happy! We ducked our heads sheepishly, and figured we'd fly anonymously until the flight attendant came back to us and confirmed that our dogs were boarded safely. (As if the whole plane didn't already know that!) 

We arrived at our destination and as soon as the wheels touched ground, Charlie started up again. People around us started to chuckle, and pretty soon the entire plane was congratulating us on getting our dogs safely to their new home. 

BTW - Reyna barked just once when she was boarded. Guess she just wanted us to know she was there too. And she barked one more time when we landed.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I moved back and forth from England with dogs and they were fine. Transfers and all considered, they were in their crates for 18 hours both times. None of my dogs had any accidents in their crates, or appeared in any way traumatized. Get your dog used to the crate before hand. My dogs are long time travelers who have ridden in crates in my van all over the country on long road trips, etc, so it wasn't that much of a leap for them. I think it's great you're taking your dog!!!


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I don't think my dog would have been traumatized, but cats are funky about moving anyway...... We flew intercontinental (Virginia to Illinois) with my dog and he was fine and was used to the crate so that was not an issue. I agree that purchasing the crate (airline approved) early and getting the dog used to it would be the best way to go. The 10 hour flight to Germany was the longest I had flown with a pet before.


----------



## akandcasey (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks all.. i'll keep these points in mind.. i'm going to buy a carrier for her soon and start to get her used to it..


----------

